# posting pics



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I know this subject has been discussed...over and over, but even though I do everything exactly as directed, all that gets posted is a bunch of letters.

I would LOVE to know what I'm doing wrong......


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

there isnt much u can do. my old computer was the same way. i guess some computers are like that. e mail them to [email protected] and i'll post them if u want.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can you try posting a pic so I can see what's happening?

Thanks


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

This is what it does, Chris.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Please don't keep what you did a secret !!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: I copied and pasted your url and it worked just fine. Makes me wonder if you don't have something clicked under your profile that's not allowing it or something...? I'm sure Chris or R Y A N will know more about it.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep I think I got it figured out for ya. Go to your profile and click "YES" on always allow BBC code. Once you've done that come here and try loading the image again on a different reply.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

One more trial:










:sniper: Should do the trick.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Holy shiite....you're a genius !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

congratulations guys


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just dissected this site more than a few times I think is the case.  :lol: Glad I could help ya out anyway. Have a good one.
:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bandwoman to the rescue!

I figured we were going to have to call in the Pro R Y A N!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The reason it didn't work is because you had a default set in your profile to "Disable BBcode in the posts".

It is the "bbcode" that is doing the image posting on the forum. So for the example of yours that didn't work (which does now), I just unchecked "disable BBcode in this post" and it worked.

Let me know if you have any more Q's


----------

